# Old School Lara Croft



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I recently finished this 1/8 scale old-school Lara Croft figure. I believe it's Jimmy Flintstone - the packaging didn't say, but it has that look. Overall not bad for a kit that cost me $20.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's Lara all right! 
Very nice job.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

that is the 2nd Lara 'Global Marketing' did. The other Lara wasn't
PG.

Mind if I use these on my Lara page?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have the Nude Raider - I thought there was a similarity.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Buc said:


> that is the 2nd Lara 'Global Marketing' did. The other Lara wasn't
> PG.
> 
> Mind if I use these on my Lara page?


Thanks for clearing that up! Sure, you are welcome to use them.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nicely painted. It does look like Lara.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Holy [email protected]! When did Lara Croft get to be "old school"?? And if _she_ is of a certain vintage, what does that make _me_...???

Er, back to topic: fine work as always, Paul. And as always, I'll be looking forward to seeing La Croft in person at some upcoming shows.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Moses told me you were the sob who started the party up while
he was busy w/ the bush!

(not saying that makes you old .... just sayin')


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Oh, you kids!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Buc said:


> Moses told me you were the sob who started the party up while he was busy w/ the bush!


Well, he wasn't _at_ the party, now was he, Buc? I didn't start the party, just read the handwriting on the wall and left before it was over. I hear my hangover wasn't as bad as it was for _some_ of those guys...

Back to topic...what was it again - ? :freak:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

It's a fine Lara figure you have there. a bit buff for me.



Mark McGovern said:


> When did Lara Croft get to be "old school"?? /QUOTE]
> 
> old school lara wouldn't be so curvy! She initially had rather pointed breasts (due to limited polygons, mind)


----------

